# do u feel u have 2 identities?



## eclecticsheep (Sep 4, 2005)

do you feel as if you have 2 identities the one that is dped and the one who isn't afraid and who lives life?
and you to you handle it?
do you ever feel you need to choose between one of these 2?


----------



## monica_irimia (Jan 3, 2006)

hiya, i kinda know what you mean with the two identitys but i don't feel like i have to choose, i often feel scared because it makes me feel like i don't know who i am but i've learned to be in control and not let it scare me as much as it did at the start, the feeling of another identity is still very strong though.


----------



## emma lee (Apr 26, 2006)

yes!

and it sounds so crazy

but you feel like

okay there's me...and then..that me

it's scary, and hard to understand, but i know how you feel!


----------



## jenn43 (Jan 13, 2006)

I definetely feel like I am a totally different person when Im depersonalizing versus when Im not


----------



## noobiedoobiedo (May 2, 2006)

eclecticsheep said:


> do you feel as if you have 2 identities the one that is dped and the one who isn't afraid and who lives life?
> and you to you handle it?
> do you ever feel you need to choose between one of these 2?


i feel like i have about six or so, maybe more

-home alone
-home with family
-out with family
-with friend a
-with friend b
-at work
-at a bar

and crap like that, does this count?

recently ive felt like no one knows me cause they almost all see a different/incomplete image.

Matter of fact I don't even know who I am all things considered . Which one is more real ? A book Im reading calls the "real you" the "host" personality (or whatever) and I think that's pretty fitting.


----------



## Dprsnlized (May 7, 2006)

I do too. The switch happens so suddenly, but i still know who i am, but my perception completely changes.


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

hmmmm let me see witch one wants to answer this one lol

YEP!!!

Only around people and anxious settings though


----------



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

Yes definitely I have the one that feels dead - can't think or feel or respond very well, just observing. The one that feels alive and can do all these things and not notice, like it should be. Don't know why - have gone back into the former after five weeks out of it, things are becoming difficult, not sure why it happened I was fine up to last Sunday and bang! here I am again


----------



## StoneGlassWindow (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, I feel like this sometimes, too :?

I analize myself a lot, and almost to an extreme. I look at myself when I feel alight and then when I feel totally out there and I wonder is there even really a me? And sometimes I think I don't know who I am at all because of this other side to me.

I know this sounds weird, but what helps me sometimes is to watch movies. After I watch a good movie it leaves me with a sort of vibe. Like lately I've been watching What Dreams May Come. Maybe something as simple as feeling emotions even over a movie reminds me I'm still here.


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, watching films really works for me too. That and playing guitar.


----------

